# Ampli full mosfet cuasicomplementario simulado



## hazard_1998 (Ene 16, 2009)

bueno aca dejo la simulacion de un amplificador clase ab cuasicomplementario ampliable full mosfet.
yo me voy de vacaciones unos dias, opinen y cuando vuelva vemos...


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 16, 2009)

compañero no se pudo abrir el archivo no sale la imagen solo basura ,podrias pasarlo a otro formato


----------



## santiago (Ene 17, 2009)

esta en formato multisim 10 si no lo tenes no lo podes ver

este es el diagrama en un pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> bueno aca dejo la simulacion de un amplificador clase ab cuasicomplementario ampliable full mosfet.
> yo me voy de vacaciones unos dias, opinen y cuando vuelva vemos...


Hubo cambios, me pareció que discutir en especifico sobre topologías daba para un post individual y exclusivo
Así que me mude junto con tu esquema a 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/163618/

*!!Felices y divertidas vacaciones ¡¡*


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 17, 2009)

grasias santi


e estado buscando diagraas asi ya que tengo unos irfp250, si se arma funcionara de una?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> ......e estado buscando diagraas asi ya que tengo unos irfp250, si se arma funcionara de una?


¿ Leíste que es un amplificador que todavía *NO existe*, aún esta en fase de desarrollo ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/163662/


----------

